# Kids Fishing Derby's



## Dougerus (May 26, 2004)

I have been taking my kids to a real fun fishing Derby done by Wayne National Forest at the Leith Run campgrounds on the Ohio river for a few years and thought I would post some info on it. LINK

Also Someone from my church mentioned many of the State Parks like for instance Burr Oak are having various "hook'ed on Fishing" events this Friday June 13th at 7pm there is one at the marina. I was looking for confirmation of this and found a list of lots of Kid fishing derby's and activities!! Link

If you know of anymore please share !!!


----------



## Kayak (Apr 12, 2008)

http://www.xacc.com/_calendar.cfm

Annual City of Xenia Fishing Derby 
Date: 06/14/2008 09:00 AM - 06/14/2008 12:00 PM
Location: Shawnee Park, Xenia
View Map

Saturday, June 14, 2008
Annual Fishing Derby
9:00 a.m.&#8211;Noon
Shawnee Park

Registration at Shelter #1 near restrooms
8:30&#8211;9:00 a.m. - On-site Registration
9:00&#8211;11:30 a.m. - Children 15 and under participate in contest
11:45 a.m. - Presentation of awards

Fishing Derby Rules & Guidelines:

* Grab bags will be provided for the first 100 participants
* Must be 15 years of age or younger to participate
* Placement in age category will be determined by participant&#8217;s age on June 14, 2008 (3-7, 8-11, 12-15)
* Anyone 12 or under must be accompanied by an adult
* Adults are to help ONLY with baiting hooks and taking fish off the line
* Limit 2 poles per child
* NO catch nets or throw nets. NO fly rods. NO treble-hooks or multi-hooks.
* Participants should bring their own bait and tackle
* This is a catch and release event
* If an official does not measure your fish it DOES NOT count
* No casting over other participants
* No littering
* Any disruptive behavior or failure to follow rules will result in dismissal from event
* NO LINES IN THE WATER PRIOR TO EVENT
* You must have your identification card at all times

For more information on these and other exciting events, call the City of Xenia Parks & Recreation Department at 937-376-PARK, or visit www.ci.xenia.oh.us for details and updates.


----------



## Kayak (Apr 12, 2008)

Umm, sorry, thought I was in the Southwest forum.


----------

